# Fake river, waterfall.



## SucculentShrimps (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Was wondering if anyone knew how to make fake rivers and streams like the ones below.




























I wonder if you can use the stuff in those miniature modeling stores or are they toxic?


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

My wife has some of that in the closet - she uses it for modeling rivers/lakes for model trains.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/140544181762


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

@spypet so instead of flowing bubbles they just trap blue liquid in that thing?


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

Blue light under thin white sand? Blue spotlight under exposed glass tank bottom? Paint the tank bottom blue and use thin clear sand? Possibilities?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

The top picture is a bare bottom tank with a blue piece of something underneath. Very similar to black bottom tanks reefers like. 

edit: My mistake, I was thinking of a similar scape. This one I think uses a custom hunk of glass with a blue piece of something underneath. I've seen someone with a similar set up on TPT but I can't recall the name.


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

At my petsmart they have a plastic type background that looks like water, maybe you can use that.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm really curious how they achieve the effect in the second picture. looks like ice lol. really realistic.


----------



## jimko (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like light from the top reflecting off of something on the bottom. some sort of led. Pictures 1 and 2. The third one I have no clue.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Sand fountain if you want it moving. the one in the 2nd picture was made as a temporary show piece out of polyfill. As a permanent feature it would require a lot of upkeep.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks these look rather cheezy?


----------



## sierramists1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Justindew said:


> Am I the only one who thinks these look rather cheezy?


I think all but the second one look a little cheesy. But unique nonetheless!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Justindew said:


> Am I the only one who thinks these look rather cheezy?


Agreed.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

These layouts are 100% kitsch. "Cheesy" as we call it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitsch

It's hard to deny the parallels with the moving waterfall pictures:
http://tinyurl.com/5tbaeoc

But I don't judge such aquascapes or the people that make them. The scapes are what they are and often they are created with amazing precision.As long as they attract attention to our hobby I hope people can decide for themselves what is actually beautiful. Better to have some kind of interest and hopefully grow from there than not have any interest at all.

--Nikolay


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

niko said:


> These layouts are 100% kitsch. "Cheesy" as we call it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitsch
> 
> It's hard to deny the parallels with the moving waterfall pictures:
> ...


Well put..

My belief sits with the notion that layouts implementing this gimmick are usually lacking in some other element required for a naturally beautiful aquarium. These tanks simply would look a lot better without the added bells and whistles.

Concentrate on good design and a pure aesthetic will be achieved.


----------

